# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  How to remove last two number ending after float point SQL server 2008?

## ahmedsa

I work on SQL server 2008 and I need to remove Last Two digit After Float Point

table already have big data and this is sample as below

max number after float point is 6 and at least one number after float point

if i have one digit After Float Point nothing do

So How to do that ?



```
create table #temp
(
Numbers float
)
insert into #temp(Numbers)
values
(155.7865),
(708.986517),
(200.333),
(555.3)

select * from #temp
```


Expected Result




```
Numbers
155.78
708.9865
200.3
555.3
```


What I have tried:


select round(Numbers,2),* from #temp

----------


## skhanal

Try using CONVERT function with LENGTH parameter

----------

